# I have lost a lot of Weight Yeah at Last.



## Irene Matthews (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi to all,

I have lost a lot of weight i can now get back in my size 12 jeans are actually too big for me the insulin must have helped i just didnt realize i could get in a smaller size i am really surprized amazed even will need to buy new jeans now i never thought i would get in size 12 again.

Must have been healthy eating too.
Dolphin500.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 16, 2016)

Well done, great success for you!


----------



## Irene Matthews (Nov 16, 2016)

Amigo Thankyou Very Much.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2016)

Excellent news Irene! Well done!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 16, 2016)

Irene Matthews said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have lost a lot of weight i can now get back in my size 12 jeans are actually too big for me the insulin must have helped i just didnt realize i could get in a smaller size i am really surprized amazed even will need to buy new jeans now i never thought i would get in size 12 again.
> 
> ...


Me too! I actually put my wife's on by mistake. They were about 6 inches too short but I could fasten the button.


----------



## Irene Matthews (Nov 16, 2016)

Thankyou Northerner.


----------



## weecee (Nov 16, 2016)

Well done you. A new pair of jeans for Christmas maybe????


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2016)

Respect


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 16, 2016)

Great, well done.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 17, 2016)

Brilliant work Irene, I think injecting insulin makes you much more aware of what you're eating so it may well have helped.  Get yourself a new sparkly pair of jeans for Christmas and enjoy every second of it


----------



## Irene Matthews (Nov 17, 2016)

Thankyou to all,

For the Lovery Messages.



Dolphin500


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Well done Irene. It is such a great feeling. I went from a size 28 to a size 16, its one of the best feelings going.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2016)

Good going


----------



## Irene Matthews (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Thanx to all,

For your Kind comments 

Dolphin500


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2016)

Well done Stitch - if I could ask, how did you achieve it?   I am currently doing Slimming World and have lost almost 5st, with another zillion to go, but it is a start


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Well done Stitch - if I could ask, how did you achieve it?   I am currently doing Slimming World and have lost almost 5st, with another zillion to go, but it is a start


That is amazing @Hazel! Well done you!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Well done Stitch - if I could ask, how did you achieve it?   I am currently doing Slimming World and have lost almost 5st, with another zillion to go, but it is a start


I followed weight watchers, lost just over 100lbs in total.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

@Hazel , here's my before and after pics.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

You look amazing @Stitch147


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> @Hazel , here's my before and after pics.
> View attachment 2332



Oh my word - congratulations, well done you.
You look amazing


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks, took me 2 years to lose.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 10, 2016)

My aim in life has always been to have an 'after' pic, coz I got plenty of 'befores.' Well done, you look great and very happy.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2016)

Some good stories from some members who have done very well. Drum roll !   Well done


----------

